# Is your ego attached to your type? Do you view it as a badge?



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

be honest


----------



## Vellyon (Mar 6, 2013)

Fuck yes, although it's more of an affirmation than a badge. Being type 8 is the symptom, not the cause. 

I'm proud of being me and my type is part of that but I try to remember that "_the map is not the territory"_. Enneagram is just a model like every other psychological theory and as such has no real bearing upon the reality.


----------



## RepairmanMan Man (Jan 21, 2012)

I view it as a label that's going to get me judged, actually. I've had people privately confide in me that they're glad they're not my type because they don't want to be seen "like that".

So, I guess it's a badge, but in the eyes of others, and only on PerC. I'm personally not "pro-enneabadge" and I'm kind of sorry this stuff gets kicked around like it _is_ some sort of button to wear. But I can't lie, I'm aware of the reality of the situation, too.

My thoughts. Feel free to tell me I'm an immature high school game-player.


----------



## Daeva (Apr 18, 2011)

I plead guilty. But more and more am I seeing the downsides as well :s
So I guess the ego attachment is slowly fading away. _Three cheers for self-improvement and ego-masturbation!!_


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

depends on which aspect of my enneagram type. before I begin, I'll point out that there is an obscene amount of personal bias here.

1) core 7w6: yes and no, but mostly no. I'm proud of the wild, free spirited nature that comes along with 7w6, but I'm NOT proud of the laziness and avoidance of hard work. I often wish I was another type because I would like for people to take me more seriously. overall, I'm most proud of being Id because Id is the most bad ass and both Superego and Ego people are somewhat off putting to me overall

2) 1w9 fix: definitely. 1w9s are solid, authoritative, principled and respectable, so I'm quick to identify with them

3) 3w4 fix: yes, though it took awhile to grow on me. at first, I was in denial about my 3 fix altogether, but now that I've learned more about 3w4 and looked at some examples of them, it's a type I quite admire. I love their sense of class, cold formality, assumed superiority and sense of "I have deep emotional scars, but I am strong enough to prevent them from interfering with my work", so I'm pretty proud of my 3w4 fix (the fact that I can't stand 95% of the other image types tends to help lol)

4) Sp/Sx: absolutely! probably the aspect of my type I'm the most proud of. So doms irritate me and are too focused on the external world while Sx doms suffer too much emotional volatility and frustration and are too impulsive (I'm already a 7, so I'll pass on the extra impulsiveness lol). being Sx second gives me some of the bold flair, intensity, grandiosity and rush of the Sexual instinct without many of the pit falls that come with having it as your first instinct and Sp/So seems like it would be far too mundane. for these reasons, I think Sp/Sx is the ideal instinctual variant  

PS: with regards to Sp/Sx, this is stabbing me in the back a little bit because I've reconsidered Sx/Sp a few times, but my ego does not want to shed the Sp/Sx badge of honor, so it's clouding my judgment and causing inaccuracies in my view of myself


----------



## Dyidia (May 28, 2010)

My ego is definitely attached to my type.. made it hard to change it when I've found I was mistyped. I do like to subversively glorify my negative qualities, though the ones I value are explicitly not characteristic of my enneatype, so I dunno about the badge part.

Instinctual variant part though, hell yeah. Sx/sp all the way. So's are too focused on status and the world; sps are okay, but lack the intensity and life of Sx's.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Well, I take pride in who I am and since type represents part of that here on PersC I do take pride in my type in such a sense. I can't imagine the reality of someone else and I like being me so the logical conclusion is that I like my type as well.

I also want to clarify that I am not saying that one should glorify type or similar or see type as the totality of your person. Then you're taking it too far and are misusing the system. I rather see type as a way to describe portions of myself, both good and bad. 

It just is what it is in such a sense.


----------



## madhatter (May 30, 2010)

I've never been particularly proud of my Enneatype, but I haven't been ashamed of it either. It is what it is. It is a badge on this network of personality forums. But IRL? No. For one, no one knows what I'm talking about without me having to give a seminar about the whole system. I don't believe it's wise to invest emotion into the label itself. Also, if I'm too busy trying to glorify my type, I won't be focused on learning and growth. 

But I'm not perfect in this respect. When I see comments around the forum that say "oh 5s, I don't like them because of X", I get a little riled. Partly because I don't like blanket comments about types, but also, there is a small part of me that is attached to the concept of "5", and if someone is referring to 5 in that way, they're also referring to me. 

I actually had more ego attachment to my MB type than my enneatype. By the time I had discovered enneagram, I had started to grow out of this with ISTP.


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

I like how my type tends to view reality (the iconoclasts!), but I note the difference between narcissism and genuine self-esteem. The name of the game with the enneagram is understanding the type's underlying dynamics and not letting behavioral patterns control your life. So, insight into limitations can breed change and liberation.


----------



## Tater Tot (May 28, 2012)

gorl yes. I know that that's not the proper use of the enneagram but frick it, it makes me happy. :/ rofl


----------



## Lotan (Aug 10, 2012)

Yes and no. Yes because there are plenty of positives to type 7. I think 7's quick thinking and creativity is often underestimated. And there are definitely bonuses to confidence and optimism that I honestly think give just as much of a 'bonus' as being a more traditionally hard-working type.

No because despite the stereotypes of 7 I actually consider myself a pretty serious, well-grounded person, who happens to have a lot of enthusiasm and a good sense of humor. A lot of people who know about enneagram that I've seen tend to label 7s as 'childish' or 'bubbly', and take them less seriously. I also think people with a limited understanding of the enneagram tend to see type 7's motivation as "gotta have fun" and nothing else, which makes us look irresponsible and shallow.


----------



## mpobrien (Apr 24, 2012)

Yes and no. When I first learned my type in High School I thought it was pretty negative and 3s were put off as the "fake people who just want to get ahead and climb the social ladder". I wasn't very proud of it because I didn't like the way my classmates thought of 3s. 7s were the thing to be and I pretended to be one but sadly fooled no one. Being a 3 in HS was a pretty crappy thing, so no.

Now being in college I'm proud to be a 3. I basically trample all of my lazy classmates and it's fun to leave them all behind in the dust because none of them have my work ethic or drive. I like that I'm able to easily navigate social waters from my 2 wing and I love that I can easily earn friendships and respect from my peers. I like how easily I can take the lead of a project and make it a huge success. I love that I'm good at everything. And I love that I love to brag! Sometimes I wish I was a 4 though, because I wish I was in better touch with my emotions and I think they're pretty cool. 

My 7w8 fix I'm not so proud of because I think it takes some of my focus away. I do like that I have many interests, though.

My 8w7 fix is definitely something I'm proud of. I have a lot of 8 friends whom I respect, and I like that I have this type in me. I wish I was a bit better at not getting so angry with people when they don't meet my expectations, which I suspect is a combination of my 3 core and 8 fix. 

I was more proud of being SO/SP, but after reading some of the responses to SO dom people in this thread maybe not so much anymore...


----------



## Jewl (Feb 28, 2012)

Hmm... Not exactly? It's odd. I don't like Six because it's Six. I don't even particularly like straight out "Six". I like it when I conquer a weakness and when I get past myself, if that makes sense. I like identifying as somebody who has moved past the problems and is now strong. Not that I can always identify as that person. But it's who I aim to be. Do I view it like a badge? You mean, do I wave around my type just because I'm proud to identify as this type? No. But I'm proud to be who I am -- or at least, I work on that. 

I see every person (and therefore every Enneagram type) as having potential. I like them and see them for what potential they have, not for what they are. They are all equal in my eyes.


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

Lotan said:


> Yes and no. Yes because there are plenty of positives to type 7. I think 7's quick thinking and creativity is often underestimated. And there are definitely bonuses to confidence and optimism that I honestly think give just as much of a 'bonus' as being a more traditionally hard-working type.
> 
> No because despite the stereotypes of 7 I actually consider myself a pretty serious, well-grounded person, who happens to have a lot of enthusiasm and a good sense of humor. A lot of people who know about enneagram that I've seen tend to label 7s as 'childish' or 'bubbly', and take them less seriously. *I also think people with a limited understanding of the enneagram tend to see type 7's motivation as "gotta have fun" and nothing else, which makes us look irresponsible and shallow.*


That stereotype might be more justified in a 7w6 person/a.


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

mpobrien said:


> I was more proud of being SO/SP, but after reading some of the responses to SO dom people in this thread maybe not so much anymore...


Thats sad but don't let the comments grind you down, remember they are subject to their own bias of perception and preference and how your stacking would compliment theirs, there will be plenty of others who value your particular stacking, don't worry about the few who don't find it attractive. I find SO/SP to be an attractive stacking personally, I know with good friendships etc, there usually has to be SO in the stacking.


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

Type is nothing to be proud of. It is something to be accepted and overcome. Neither I nor my decidedly enormous ego are reducible to a number. So, to answer your questions, no and no.



mushr00m said:


> Thats sad but don't let the comments grind you down, remember they are subject to their own bias of perception and preference and how your stacking would compliment theirs, there will be plenty of others who value your particular stacking, don't worry about the few who don't find it attractive. I find SO/SP to be an attractive stacking personally, I know with good friendships etc, there usually has to be SO in the stacking.



Yup.
People who don't know jack about instincts are quick to shit on SO/SP or the Social instinct. It's ignorance and idiocy. @mpobrien, Don't let it get to you.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Boss said:


> Type is nothing to be proud of. It is something to be accepted and overcome. Neither I nor my decidedly enormous ego are reducible to a number. So, to answer your questions, no and no.


I agree with this. I'm just admitting that, despite the fact that I _shouldn't_ view it as a badge, I do anyway sometimes :laughing:
fortunately, however, my core type is the part of my enneatype I _least_ view as a badge. I still think being an 8w7 would be more bad ass and cp6w5 appeals to me as well. 7w6 is just too damn silly and I do _not_ approve of being called "The Entertainer" :dry:. my 3 fix hates the image I get labeled as being core 7 (however, upon further analysis, I am indeed glad I'm not a 7w8. they're too damn reckless and lack the mental quickness of 7w6)



> Yup.
> People who don't know jack about instincts are quick to shit on SO/SP or the Social instinct. It's ignorance and idiocy. @mpobrien, Don't let it get to you.


sometimes, I'm kind of envious of So/Sp to be honest (even though I like Sp/Sx the best lol). they always know what's going on and can easily use that information to get ahead in life.


----------



## sleepyhead (Nov 14, 2011)

unctuousbutler said:


> I like how my type tends to view reality (the iconoclasts!), *but I note the difference between narcissism and genuine self-esteem. *The name of the game with the enneagram is understanding the type's underlying dynamics and not letting behavioral patterns control your life. So, insight into limitations can breed change and liberation.


I agree with this. I try not to let ego be attached to my type, but I know it is sometimes. I think it's very easy to over-identify with your type, especially when finding it gives you some answers and can make you feel less isolated - but I have to be careful not to get stuck there. 

My goal is to understand myself and let go of my neuroses but I think that's something that will ebb and flow throughout life due to circumstances, mood, stress, mental health, etc. The more egotistic I get about my type or the type traits, the more unhealthy I can see myself getting. It can sometimes feel like a safety net - something familiar to hold on to before taking the leap into the unknown.


----------



## mpobrien (Apr 24, 2012)

@_mushr00m_ @_Boss_ @_Swordsman Of Mana_ Thanks for the kind words, lol. I wasn't being serious though, it was meant to be a sarcastic comment. I keep forgetting that sarcasm in my head doesn't necessarily translate to sarcasm in writing. There really needs to be some sort of sarcasm-indicating punctuation mark. 

O_r _m_a_y_b_e _i_f _I _w_r_i_t_e _l_i_k_e _t_h_i_s _i_t _l_o_o_k_s _m_o_r_e _s_a_r_c_a_s_t_i_c? 

It actually does look kind of sarcastic..

But yeah SO/SP is the best stacking to have, sorry y'all.


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

The functions, as a rule, ARE ego defense mechanisms (but NOT mechanisms that defend the identity beyond your own ideas of it - not in relation to how you actually experience your identity). Outside of your ego, your type does not exist.


----------



## Kintsugi (May 17, 2011)

Boss said:


> Type is nothing to be proud of. It is something to be accepted and overcome.


This.

One of the positives to belonging to the most unpopular enneagram type is that I am constantly reminded of my flaws. Looking at myself in the mirror, warts and all, is a great way to develop and transcend my ego defenses. It can be just as easy to feed the ego with the negative descriptions as well though. Blaming everything on my 'anxious disposition' and trust issues is all too easy. I've fallen into that trap already. :frustrating:


----------



## Enfpleasantly (Mar 5, 2012)

mpobrien said:


> Yes and no. When I first learned my type in High School I thought it was pretty negative and 3s were put off as the "fake people who just want to get ahead and climb the social ladder". I wasn't very proud of it because I didn't like the way my classmates thought of 3s. 7s were the thing to be and I pretended to be one but sadly fooled no one. Being a 3 in HS was a pretty crappy thing, so no.
> 
> Now being in college I'm proud to be a 3. I basically trample all of my lazy classmates and it's fun to leave them all behind in the dust because none of them have my work ethic or drive. I like that I'm able to easily navigate social waters from my 2 wing and I love that I can easily earn friendships and respect from my peers. I like how easily I can take the lead of a project and make it a huge success. I love that I'm good at everything. And I love that I love to brag! Sometimes I wish I was a 4 though, because I wish I was in better touch with my emotions and I think they're pretty cool.
> 
> ...


I am married to a type 3w2 Sx/So ENTJ and one of my closest friends is a 3w2 So/Sx ENTJ, and they are both amazing people. The So is one of the things I think makes them especially amazing in my eyes. I think people often get So confused with being PTO leaders and whatnot, when in reality, it's that they know how to give people what they want and rise all the way to the top in doing so (particularly an ENTJ). Harness your abilities to charm the hell out of people and watch how you become the top of the food chain you once felt closer to the bottom of.

Edit: Just saw that you were being sarcastic. Either way, I still stand by what I said


----------



## Enfpleasantly (Mar 5, 2012)

I do sort of see my typing as a badge in a way, but only because I am proud that I am aware of it in the first place. One thing I cannot stand is an oblivious, completely unaware person. In knowing myself, the good and the bad, I feel a sense of strength and pride in that. So yeah, it's a badge for me in that regard.

I think this is all a matter of perspective.


----------



## Quernus (Dec 8, 2011)

Well, actually, I'm embarrassed to be a four. Lol.

But I'm happy that my wing is 5, at least. And that my head type is 5. I think my ego goes more into that, than it goes into my heart (primary) type.

I'm not sure how I feel about my gut type being 9w1... I guess I wouldn't change it. 

So, yes for everything other than my actual, primary type.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Enfpleasantly said:


> I do sort of see my typing as a badge in a way, but only because I am proud that I am aware of it in the first place. One thing I cannot stand is an oblivious, completely unaware person. In knowing myself, the good and the bad, I feel a sense of strength and pride in that. So yeah, it's a badge for me in that regard.
> I think this is all a matter of perspective.


you know, I didn't realize it until you brought it up, but I think that's also the main reason I'm proud of my type




> I think people often get So confused with being PTO leaders and whatnot, when in reality, it's that they know how to give people what they want and rise all the way to the top in doing so (particularly an ENTJ). Harness your abilities to charm the hell out of people and watch how you become the top of the food chain you once felt closer to the bottom of.


this sounds more like 3w2 tbh


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

I find all these personality types and so on to be like one giant body--that is how I view society: One human body. And in that sense, I am happy that I have a place and a function in that body. Neither function should be proud to be that instead of another, but each function should realize each gear is as important as the one behind it.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Crono91 said:


> I find all these personality types and so on to be like one giant body--that is how I view society: One human body. And in that sense, I am happy that I have a place and a function in that body. Neither function should be proud to be that instead of another, but each function should realize each gear is as important as the one behind it.


I could have concluded you were an So/Sx NFJ with 2w1 and 9w1 fixes just from this one post :laughing:


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> I could have concluded you were an So/Sx NFJ with 2w1 and 9w1 fixes just from this one post :laughing:


I don't know if that's an insult or not. :blushed:


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Crono91 said:


> I don't know if that's an insult or not. :blushed:


it's neither, it's just an example of how sometimes a person's type can be shockingly obvious just from one comment :laughing:

PS: for future reference, when do I insult people (which I usually view as a waste of time), I always do so bluntly. tentative or sarcastic insults (especially online) are snarky, passive aggressive and wreak of insecurity. Aside from that, only a blunt, direct insult has enough impact to really be satisfying. If it doesn't shake them up a bit, it's a waste of time.


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> it's neither, it's just an example of how sometimes a person's type can be shockingly obvious just from one comment :laughing:
> 
> PS: for future reference, when do I insult people (which I usually view as a waste of time), I always do so bluntly. tentative or sarcastic insults (especially online) are snarky, passive aggressive and wreak of insecurity. Aside from that, only a blunt, direct insult has enough impact to really be satisfying. If it doesn't shake them up a bit, it's a waste of time.


Really? Strange, I'd say I'm the opposite (or weak, as you put it).

When I insult, I like it to be sarcastic and almost undetectable. I guess it allows me to release my emotions without having to deal with the reaction. Guess it's more of a game to me--to see how close to the edge I can take it before they catch on. 

Then again, I don't insult much.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Crono91 said:


> Really? Strange, I'd say I'm the opposite (or weak, as you put it).
> When I insult, I like it to be sarcastic and almost undetectable.


that's very 9 fixed lol



> I guess it allows me to release my emotions without having to deal with the reaction.


the reaction is what I do it for. if I wanted to vent, I would simply vent, but if I insult someone, I want it to be a psychological punch in the face and watching them react is most of the fun.



> Guess it's more of a game to me--to see how close to the edge I can take it before they catch on.


this is Ti wanting to make a game out of pushing Fe boundaries.


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> this is Ti wanting to make a game out of pushing Fe boundaries.


Very much so. Fe makes me civilized, but sometimes I'd love to put it in a cage for a few days and have just a LITTLE fun xD


----------



## The Scorched Earth (May 17, 2010)

I don't know if I consider it a badge, but 3w4 is pretty much the only type that covers most (if not all) of my personality as it's evolved over the years. Settling on it has cleared up a lot of the mystery of who I am (which is probably why I'm not on here as much anymore).

As for instinctual variant, I'm still working on that, but Sp/Sx makes the most sense right now. It explains why I'm so reclusive better than Sx/Sp.


----------

